# WD Gold noise level rant!!!



## Artas1984 (Oct 21, 2017)

I won't bother registering in Western Digital forums just to bitch out. I'll rather leave my *HUGE* disappointment here, anyone can google for keywords and find this out.

So, i was picking a server class hard drive to buy, reading reviews and datasheets for a week or so. I almost bought the latest gen. Seagate 8 TB ST8000NM0055, since it had terrific reviews, but eventually it came to the latest generation of WD Gold series of enterprise hard drives, which have models from:

 https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj--aX59oHXAhXIYJoKHWADDCwQFggmMAA&url=https://www.wdc.com/content/dam/wdc/website/downloadable_assets/eng/spec_data_sheet/2879-800074.pdf&usg=AOvVaw35FiFF7FSF6CxsEKB20adH

The only final element that switched my decision to pick up the WD Gold, was it's "shockingly" low idle noise level - models starting with 8 TB and more have the lowest noise of 20 dB in the whole HDD industry, together with WD Red series. But having in mind WD Gold are so much faster, it was a no brainer...

What a shitload scam of advertising on WD part that was! Instead of buying the most silent HDD in the market i picked up a traction engine!!! It has to be one of the loudest HDD i ever had!!! The WD2000F9YZ, which i am replacing is rated at 31 dB, but it is MUCH more silent that WD8003FRYZ!!!

How can a 31 dB HDD be much more silent than a 20 dB HDD? How can WD cheat people like that?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Enterprise hard drives are loud?  OMG, call the National Enquirer, you're about to blow the lid off this story!


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2017)

Ive probably bought over 20 hard drives in the last year. None of them I can hear at all. Including the latest Toshiba N300 6Tb drives I have in a raid . Also the cheapest Seagate 1Tb I could find. I don;t usually buy WD as the prices are just too high


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 21, 2017)

Maybe you got a bad one.


----------



## Artas1984 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Ive probably bought over 20 hard drives in the last year. None of them I can hear at all. Including the latest Toshiba N300 6Tb drives I have in a raid . Also the cheapest Seagate 1Tb I could find. I don;t usually buy WD as the prices are just too high



O man, that just does it! I know this noise is not supposed to "normal" if you had so many fine hard drives.  I also had 6 or more different hard drives over the last year to test, and non of them was that loud. Btw, it seems the prices for WD and Seagate similar market segment hard drives are more/less equal now. $ per TB cost  wise that is...



newtekie1 said:


> Enterprise hard drives are loud?  OMG, call the National Enquirer, you're about to blow the lid off this story!



Your sarcasm is where it does not belong. Did not i say clear that the noise level of WD Gold is rated just at 20 dB? That is the same as WD Green or WD Red. Now think again! Most of server hard drives don't have acoustic management, yes, but even with that in mind, my other WD SE is much more quiet than WD Gold.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 21, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Enterprise hard drives are loud?  OMG, call the National Enquirer, you're about to blow the lid off this story!



No shit right. Hes lucky he didnt get hitachi DC drives.


----------



## Sora (Apr 5, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> No shit right. Hes lucky he didnt get hitachi DC drives.



He did though, the WD Golds are all Hitachi DC HA and HC series.



			https://www.comtronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Ultrastar-SATA-Series-datasheet-Sept-2018.pdf
		



WD1005FBYZ-01xxxxx (1TB 512n) —–>HUS722T1TALA604 (1TB 512n) p/n 1W10001WD2005FBYZ-01xxxxx (2TB 512n) —–>HUS722T2TALA604 (2TB 512n) p/n 1W10002WD4002FYYZ-01xxxxx (4TB 512n) —–>HUS726T4TALA6L4 (4TB 512n) p/n 0B35950WD4003FRYZ-01xxxxx (4TB 512e) —–>HUS726T4TALE6L4 (4TB 512e) p/n 0B36040WD6002FRYZ-01xxxxx (6TB 512e) —–>HUS726T6TALE6L4 (6TB 512e) p/n 0B36039WD8003FRYZ-01xxxxx (8TB 512e) —–>HUS728T8TALE6L4 (8TB 512e) p/n 0B36404WD101KRYZ-01xxxxx (10TB 512e) —–>HUH721010ALE604 (10TB 512e) p/n 0F27606WD121KRYZ-01xxxxx (12TB 512e) —–>HUH721212ALE604 (12TB 512e) p/n 0F30146WD141KRYZ-01xxxxx (14TB 512e) —–>Ultrastar DC HC530 14TB 512e (SAS and SATA)

WUH721414ALE6L
WUH721414ALN6L
WUH721414AL420
WUH721414AL520

Sorry for necro, its relevant info though.


----------

